# Show off your tank!



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Not enough people posting their tanks arround here.

So I just opened this topic for you all :drooling:

I hope this will get some discussions going and give people new idea's what to do or not to do with their tanks 

here I go


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice tank, :thumb:


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Where is yours?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks lonely in there, huh? Mbuna tenants arrive on Tuesday from Malawi.

I like your tank, what's your stock list?


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

My L 84 X W 36 X H 30 Community tank during night 8 pm feeding can be view at https://www.facebook.com/dennis.suhay.9 ... 8452737612


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are my tanks in this forum:

South American Planted Tank[/*]
N. brichardi Planted Tank[/*]
Gold Occie Planted Tank[/*]
Multies Planted Tank[/*]
Neon Jewel Planted Tank[/*]


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Roger That said:


> Looks lonely in there, huh? Mbuna tenants arrive on Tuesday from Malawi.
> 
> I like your tank, what's your stock list?


Tell me about your background please, I'm interested


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Mudkicker said:


> > Tell me about your background please, I'm interested


The background is one of those reversible background screens that you tape on the outside back glass....it's just a picture. The rocks are Lace Rock that I got from a LFS, kind of expensive for rock. You can get it on-line much cheaper by the pound if you search "lace rock" in your web browser.

Here's a link to another thread showing my layout....
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=367690


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

My stocklist ill do my best is something like this.

Yellows 1m/3f
Labeotropheus trewavasea 1m/5f
Pseudotropheus polit 1m/4f
Pseudotropheus demasoni 4f
Pseudotropheus acei 1m/3f
Iodotropheus sprengerea 1m/2f
Red empress 1m/1f
Fryeri 1m

I know hehe im really pushing it  been going strong for about 2 years now. Not changing a thing


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Just did a quick tank update on my youtube channel! 125 gallon 6 foot tank, Universal Rock Texas Wall 3d background


----------

